# Dogs of KKF



## Heckel7302 (Dec 13, 2022)

We've got a cat thread, but what about dogs? Introduce us to your furry friends. 

Here's our newest addition, Golden Retriever puppy Maizy.









She replaced our adored Rhodesian Ridgeback, Iggy, who passed a couple years ago.












https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui...056484&th=1850c6757d8e0864&view=att&disp=safe


----------



## Jville (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## parbaked (Dec 14, 2022)

This is Wilma on her sofa…


----------



## fvaz (Dec 14, 2022)

Jville said:


> View attachment 213783


 I thought nudes weren allowed in this forum


----------



## blokey (Dec 14, 2022)

My family adopted a street puppy last December, now he's big boy, likely has bit of terrier mixed in, very energetic and loving fur ball.


----------



## Choppin (Dec 14, 2022)

Yessss long overdue thread.

My profile pic is pretty obvious but here is a better pic. 9-months-old stray female rescue. Clearly some lab genes in the mix…

@Heckel7302 I’ve always wanted a Rhodesian. Someday I’ll have the proper space.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Dec 14, 2022)

My baby Lulu, peak cozy szn.


----------



## Choppin (Dec 14, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Here's our newest addition, Golden Retriever puppy Maizy.


You mean Mazaki?


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 14, 2022)

Good idea. We also have a Maisy...I mean mazaki


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 14, 2022)

Finnegan the border collie!




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















(Edited to add one more photo of Finnegan getting a black sheep in line with a little nip to its flank. Finnegan would be a really great sheep dog if I had more time to train him. His dad was nationally ranked in the sheepdog trials and his mom works sheep on a big Wyoming ranch.)


----------



## BeinM (Dec 14, 2022)

My kind of thread! Milo and Remy


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 14, 2022)

My handle and avatar is of my old Aussie, Higgins. He was one in a million. Good friggin dog, who I miss to this day.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 14, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> We've got a cat thread, but what about dogs? Introduce us to your furry friends.
> 
> Here's our newest addition, Golden Retriever puppy Maizy.
> View attachment 213767
> ...


My wife's family is from South Africa and all own Rhodesians. Fun loving and affectionate dogs, for sure!


----------



## MowgFace (Dec 15, 2022)

My Ridgey, Pharaoh.

View attachment 482AF38E-73AD-4E38-961E-C04D19790118.jpeg


Not sure what’s going on with the attachment


----------



## miggus (Dec 15, 2022)

We have three, living close to a big city. Can't recommend lol. One has two eyes and two hands... this is the number of dogs that can be handled in a crowded environment lol


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 15, 2022)

Every little boy should have a dog.


----------



## Bear (Dec 15, 2022)

She's a digger


----------



## Bodine (Dec 15, 2022)

We will keep the Ridgeback thing going, this is Argo, my fifth Rhodesian ridge back over the last 50 years, and his predecessor Beau


----------



## MowgFace (Dec 15, 2022)

Bodine said:


> We will keep the Ridgeback thing going, this is Argo, my fifth Rhodesian ridge back over the last 50 years, and his predecessor Beau


Argo?!

Giving me Shadow of the Colossus withdrawls.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 15, 2022)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback ...miss him every day!


----------



## demcav (Dec 15, 2022)

Monty…


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## petrel (Dec 15, 2022)

Vica protector of drunks. Camo fetcher of ducks, finder of lost Easter eggs.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Dec 15, 2022)

My 2 goofballs. The little lady on the right just turned 17.


----------



## chefwp (Dec 15, 2022)

See Spot run? Nope
See Spot sun? Maybe
It's more like "see Spot find a sunny spot to sun his spots."




Charlie


----------



## chefwp (Dec 15, 2022)

How am I supposed to get any work done sitting next to this clown all day? Charlie might feel the same way about me...


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 15, 2022)

Choppin said:


> View attachment 214076
> Yessss long overdue thread.
> 
> My profile pic is pretty obvious but here is a better pic. 9-months-old stray female rescue. Clearly some lab genes in the mix…
> ...


Haha. It was your profile pic that inspired the thought!

Rhodesians are amazing. He was a beast at almost 120lbs, all muscle. We thought about getting another one, but felt like we wanted a normal sized dog for a while. Here’s a few more of him for fun.


----------



## Choppin (Dec 15, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Haha. It was your profile pic that inspired the thought!
> 
> Rhodesians are amazing. He was a beast at almost 120lbs, all muscle. We thought about getting another one, but felt like we wanted a normal sized dog for a while. Here’s a few more of him for fun.View attachment 214140
> View attachment 214256
> ...


120lbs!! Cute beast

Hah, I'm glad my profile pic did some good! Truly honored


----------



## Choppin (Dec 15, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> My 2 goofballs. The little lady on the right just turned 17.
> 
> View attachment 214244


17!!! Incredible. Yorkshire?


----------



## Bodine (Dec 15, 2022)

RRlover, nice liver nose, never had one, my wife is a readhead, one is enough.


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 15, 2022)

Loved this dog beyond measure. The best.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bodine said:


> RRlover, nice liver nose, never had one, my wife is a readhead, one is enough.


Haha. Mine too. Two stubborn redheads in one house.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 15, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Haha. It was your profile pic that inspired the thought!
> 
> Rhodesians are amazing. He was a beast at almost 120lbs, all muscle. We thought about getting another one, but felt like we wanted a normal sized dog for a while. Here’s a few more of him for fun.View attachment 214140
> View attachment 214256
> ...


He is Gorgeous...What breeder did you get him from?


----------



## Kgp (Dec 15, 2022)

Drummer supervising his geese flock.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 15, 2022)

RRLOVER said:


> He is Gorgeous...What breeder did you get him from?


He came from a woman named Marie Cotton in northern New Jersey. Apparently she is (was?) a big deal in the RR AKC circuit. She was the mentor (in things RR) of a friend of mine, Dennis MacMullen in southern New Jersey (he shows a lot of dogs, both RR and Dalmatians). I got the dog through him.


----------



## SwampDonkey (Dec 15, 2022)

My boy is a 9 year old border collie mix. He is my constant joy and companion on hiking/biking/river trips, and all-day drinking sessions in the yard..er I mean smoking meats.













View attachment 20210412_155632.jpg


----------



## ch_br (Dec 15, 2022)

Lol you all asked for it...

Photo dump of Walter


----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 15, 2022)

SwampDonkey said:


> My boy is a 9 year old border collie mix. He is my constant joy and companion on hiking/biking/river trips, and all-day drinking sessions in the yard..er I mean smoking meats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214305
> ...


SwampDonkey’s SwampDoggy. Nice. Almost makes me miss living in Florida. Almost…


----------



## SwampDonkey (Dec 16, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> SwampDonkey’s SwampDoggy. Nice. Almost makes me miss living in Florida. Almost…


The northern part of the state is quite dear to me, tons of hidden beauty and fewer people. Anything south of Gainesville though...


----------



## madmotts (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Heckel7302 (Dec 16, 2022)

SwampDonkey said:


> The northern part of the state is quite dear to me, tons of hidden beauty and fewer people. Anything south of Gainesville though...


Yeah, my perspective is skewed. 6 years in Miami Beach and six in Tampa Bay.


----------



## tag98 (Dec 17, 2022)

This is my blue heeler lilo!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2022)

MrHiggins said:


> My handle and avatar is of my old Aussie, Higgins. He was one in a million. Good friggin dog, who I miss to this day.
> View attachment 214119


That explains your avatar. What country do you live now?


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 17, 2022)

I don't have any good recent photos but this is Ky as a roughly five month old puppy. His DNA ran as half Border Collie and half Australian Cattle Dog. He is, however, big for either breed in both height and weight. His ears are fully up now and he shows more pronounced red with less sableing. Aside from basic obedience we're mostly working on scent work. He would love to progress in agility but while he, maybe, has the drive I do not.


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 21, 2022)

The black one is the younger of the two “Zippy.” We didn’t name him. He was a crazy pup and his first two owners weren’t up for the challenge. Now, he’s a big lapdog. 

Jolene is our Pandemic puppy. She thinks she’s 8lbs, not 80. Tolerates all of the kids’ bs.


----------



## Rideon66 (Dec 21, 2022)

My German Shepherd has been the craziest pup, but best dog I have ever had. Here is a pic from when he was a pup more than 8 years ago and this is pretty much all he does now at 12 years old.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 25, 2022)

Finnegan, my two year old border collie, can be pretty intense when it comes to play. Here he is waiting for me to toss him a ball. 




And here he is at this morning's Christmas festivities.


----------



## blokey (Dec 25, 2022)

Nice day out.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 27, 2022)

My mutt. Adopted him after he was abandoned at a friends house. She was gonna send him to guard a pot farm. It’s been a challenge but rewarding. 

I had a picture painted of him for my wife’s gift this year.


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 27, 2022)

My carpet dog playing with her Christmas present


----------



## runninscared (Dec 27, 2022)

me and my buddy tucker.

doin what we do in MN.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 27, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> My carpet dog playing with her Christmas present
> 
> View attachment 216361


is that a Concha pastry toy?


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 27, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> is that a Concha pastry toy?


Yep it certainly is  you can find it online under the name "paw concha," they have it in different colors but I got the white one because she once tried to sneak past 3 people with an entire vanilla concha


----------



## Delat (Jan 3, 2023)

chefwp said:


> See Spot run? Nope
> See Spot sun? Maybe
> It's more like "see Spot find a sunny spot to sun his spots."
> 
> Charlie



Wanna trade? Here’s Luna from my profile pic. If she doesn’t cover 2-3 miles a day she gets all antsy and a pain to deal with.





A mile or two of that daily exercise is her running and me trying to keep up on a bike. Afterwards I’m the one panting while she’s ready to go again. She’s actually the best workout buddy you could have - forces me to get up twice a day for some exercise.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Jan 3, 2023)

Choppin said:


> 17!!! Incredible. Yorkshire?



Sorry I didn’t see a notification for this! She is an Havanese and is incredibly resilient and strong. 2 years ago, she went into heart failure and I was told I had 6-12 months with her on medicine. 25+ months later….


----------



## Choppin (Jan 3, 2023)

Hockey3081 said:


> Sorry I didn’t see a notification for this! She is an Havanese and is incredibly resilient and strong. 2 years ago, she went into heart failure and I was told I had 6-12 months with her on medicine. 25+ months later….


No worries. She looks lovely


----------



## drsmp (Jan 3, 2023)

Henry the bing bong cattle dog. 8 years old and his battery never runs down. Killer of tennis balls and slayer of lettuce (he’s odd , loves lettuce and bread)








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ch_br (Jan 4, 2023)

Seeing all of these holiday dog pics makes me so happy. 

As I often say:


*"Dogs are some of the best people I know!"*


----------

